
Shopify, Suddenly Worth $117B, Is One of the Biggest Pandemic Winners - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/shopify-suddenly-worth-117-billion-is-one-of-the-biggest-pandemic-winners-11599557400
======
digitaltrees
Can we officially end the “rails doesn’t scale” mantra now?

